# The Very Beginning



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

This hunk of pine I have chucked up in my lathe is the very beginning of my next turning that will ultimately be my next vase What is it going to look like?? At this time your guess is good as mine. I'm just going to put the metal to it and see what comes out. Mitch


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey, Mitch. Good luck on your project. Just let the wood tell you what it wants to be.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

George is right, just let it be what it wants to be. I'm sure it will "TURN" out nice what ever it wants to be.


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks George. We shall see. If this pine is like the others I turned I will soon be covered with pine sap(turpentine), my greatest worry then will be if someone comes into my shop and lights a match, I am then turned into an instant Roman Candle. wink. Mitch


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Dr Zook, I'll let you know what comes about shortly. Thanks buddy. Mitch


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well Mitch let'er rip. Better have your mineral spirits close at hand when the pitch starts flying.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

This is surely a perfect start for an interesting photo-shoot, each time there is a major change in shape, put the chisel down and take a shot.


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Bernie. Best tip I have had in quite some time. I learned the hard way a while ago. Bern, something I learned by accident on my last vase,turning pine. When roughing off the bark and all the bark and pitch is flying everyplace, a simple solution is to turn your roughing gouge far as u can to the right in your hand. If your right handed. This directs the debris to the floor not your face or shoulder.Simple little thing but took me some time to realize. Thanks again and hope you feeling better. Mitch


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Harry I am very pleased that you replied, thank you. Know something Harry your the second guy today that asked me to do just that. My mate, a Brit asked me to do it on another forum earlier. I don't know exactly what I am going to turn yet, haven't turned anything for 6 weeks because of arthritis and things to my wrists and thumbs but I got the go signal yesterday from the doctor. Going to turn this for you Harry. Mitch


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Mitch, better get the rain coat and goggles out!  Looking forward to see ing what comes out of it. 

Corey


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Corey. I finished turning it this morning and it wasn't too bad. There is a mess on my shop floor but I think I developed a style that keeps shavings and pitch off me. I never got a drop on my glasses. Took some pictures and will post them when I finish the finishing. Thanks, Mitch


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Corey Thanks. I replied to you before but guess I didn't submit it. I finished turning the vase this morning. Wasn't too bad of a mess. I think I perfected a pretty good way of turning this pine where I get very little on me. Not a drop on my safety glasses. Mitch


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Yes, pictures.*



mit-ch said:


> Thanks Corey. I finished turning it this morning and it wasn't too bad. There is a mess on my shop floor but I think I developed a style that keeps shavings and pitch off me. I never got a drop on my glasses. Took some pictures and will post them when I finish the finishing. Thanks, Mitch


Gotta have pics Mitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I look forward to the photo-shoot as well as the finished work of art.


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Corey I am sure I answered this reply from you. Must not have submitted it again. Anyways ir wasn't too sloppy turning. I think I perfected a new stance and position for the roughing gouge to force the debris to the floor and not to my face. Not one drop of sap hit my glasses. Anyways the vase is now turned and drying under the 2nd coat of varnish now . Mitch


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Corey I replied twice to your last reply to me. What is happening to them? Mitch


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Mitch not sure what yah mean. I see too reply's from you here on yesterday and on Friday. 

Corey


----------

